# [RISOLTO] USE flag stl, filezilla e libmediainfo: problemi

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho un problema con la flag USE stl. Sto facendo un aggiornamento e fra i pacchetti da aggiornare c'è anche dev-libs/tinyxml-2.6.2. 

Il problema è il seguente:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/tinyxml:0

  (dev-libs/tinyxml-2.6.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/tinyxml-2.6.1-r1[-stl] required by (net-ftp/filezilla-3.5.1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/tinyxml-2.6.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/tinyxml-2.6.2[stl] required by (media-libs/libmediainfo-0.7.49::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

Il problema è che ho dovuto inserire la seguente riga nel file /etc/portage/package.use perché richiesto da filezilla:

```
dev-libs/tinyxml -stl
```

Però se elimino quella riga si lamenta filezilla.

Come si può risolvere?

----------

## Onip

leggendo gli ebuild pare proprio che l'unica soluzione sia rinunciare a filezilla o a libmediainfo.

probabilmente libmediainfo è dipendenza di qualcos'altro per cui un possibile workaround (temporaneo) potrebbe essere quello di rimuovere l'unmask ed utilizzare la 0.7.45, ribadisco se possibile, che non pone restrizioni sulle use di tinyxml.

Un'ulteriore, e più improbabile ancora, possibilità è indagare su come mai filezilla richiede che la use sia disabilitata e vedere se

è un errore dell'ebuild in qualche modo

esiste una patch upstream per la cosa e segnalarla.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo, ammetto di essermi dimenticato di aver cercato su bugzilla.

A quanto pare c'è una patch, solo che non è ancora stata inclusa.

Grazie!

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> A quanto pare c'è una patch, solo che non è ancora stata inclusa.

 

Modifica l'ebuild e procedi  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

A posto!

patch applicata ed emerge è partito!

----------

